# Открытый раздел > Клуб семейной культуры «Леля» >  Фотосет в поддержку ГВ в России (в рамках Всемирной недели ГВ)

## kiara

Девочки, есть такая идея. В рамках Клуба организовать фотосет в поддержку ГВ в нашем городе (прежде всего), ну и в рамках Всемирной недели ГВ (пройдет традиционно в первую неделю августа).
Нужны участники - мамы с детками на ГВ, гв-шники" на пенсии", беременные мамочки, продолжающие кормить первенцев.
Нужен фотограф, чьи услуги будут стоить не более 2500-3000р за фотосет. Причем человек деликатный (пол, мне кажется, значения не имеет), располагающий, но и профи своего дела.
Как вам идея?
С участников взносы будут небольшие (наши обычные 150-200р), основным спонсором выступит Клуб.

----------


## Nadinka

Я фотограф. С удовольствием приму участие в данном проекте. Я специализируюсь на съемке детей и семейной фотографии. С моими работами можно ознакомится на моем сайте http://nadin-gallery.ru  или в моей группе вконтакте  http://vkontakte.ru/club19920732

----------


## Веснушка

ох, какая идея классная!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! я за!

----------


## kazangi

и мы с Васяткой поучаствуем с радостью!

----------


## kiara

О-девочнки, молодцы!!!!!
У меня пока четкой картинки нет в голове, но что-то типа того клипа, где мамы с младенцами разных возрастов кормятся - такой трогательный и нежный... Это клип Болгарской ЛЛЛ
Попробую ссылку дать на него http://<iframe src="http://vkontakte...="0"></iframe>

----------


## Амина

АААААААААААААА!!! Супер!!!!)) И мы хотим, очень!!! Престарелые ГВ-шники))))

----------


## Jazz

+1
точнее, +2

----------


## polya

Ух ты, как здорово!

Если нужны будут "модели", то хотелось бы попробовать...
Кормлю младшего (10 мес будет), на свободном вскармливании.
Моя стр вконтакте
http://vkontakte.ru/id712090

----------


## kiara

Катерин-присоеденяйтесь, конечно!

----------


## yakudza

мы пас (еще не родила). но за проект "болеем" и желаем вам удачи! Идея шедевральная!

----------


## kiara

Спасибо, Катюшь!
Ну что - давайте посчитаемся здесь:
1+
Татьяна + (все таки с нами))))

----------


## kiara

Девочки - чтобы не мучится выбором - предоставила его фотографу, *съемка будет в субботу с 11 утра. Место проведения - Клуб Леля (Монтессори-центр) Суворова 7, корпус 1.*

----------


## kiara

А, еще - ссылку на клип я давала выше, хочется его стилистику как-то за основу взять, поэтому если прикрыться хотите - давайте захватим все что-то очень светлое - белое. Можно сарафанчик легкий, туничку, юбочку или газовый шарф. Мелким, думаю особо прикрывать нечего))))

----------


## kazangi

Мы будем, но не к 11, а позже

----------


## kazangi

а в кормильной одежде фоткаться будем?

----------


## Амина

Уррра!!! Мы будем!))

----------


## kiara

Ирин - вообще хорошо бы фоткаться немного БЕЗ одежды))))) Конечно подъезжайте попозже, если будут массовые сцены - снимем позже.
Наш фотограф предлагает естественную наготу участников, в рамках эстетизма, конечно.
Но по-скольку, прям 100% точной картинки в голове у нас нет (ведь он не видел нас всех), поэтому решили, что разумнее оттолкнуться от некой общей концепции, а там творить красоту прям на месте)
Значит нас Я+, Маринка+, Иринка+, Настя+ (ты же с нами, да?), Татьяна+, Катерина + (Катерин-вы ведь тоже в нами?), Ольчик+ = 7 человек.
И еще под вопросом несколько девочек?    
Ну даже если нас семеро, то вполне норм. получается.

----------


## Jazz

Оксан, конечно, мы да! 
А еще приедут Лада с Владиком (они как-то весной приходили в Лелю на чуть-чуть) и еще одна девочка, возможно.

----------


## Амина

Фсе, я щас комплексами покроюсь. Мне без одежды фоткать нечего((

----------


## kiara

Насть - отлично!!!!!! Плюс Лада и еще одна девочка возможно - просто замечательно! Почти 9)
Марииинк, я с тобой поделюсь))))) У меня там без одежды мноооого всего где есть)))) Кому еще отщипнуть?) Глядишь, и я прилично буду выглядеть))))Гыыыыы)
Девы, давайте без всяких комплексов - мы ж не эротический фотосет устраиваем! Так что, быстро до субботы полюбили все, что у нас там есть и с выражением полного блаженства покорять мир своей красотой ГВ!!!!

----------


## Амина

Казанджиков на сете не будет, только что мне смс прислали - срочно уехали...

----------


## Веснушка

я постараюсь быть с вами))) со съемкой или нет пока не знаю. только насчет одежды - я буду в одежде, поскольку если увидит противное муж, мне будет плохо))))))))))) я без комплексов - они у мужа, но поскольку мы вместе, я это мнение уважаю))))

----------


## kiara

Эээх, жалко((((
Оль-ну ты уж постарайся, мы будем ждать!!! Ну хоть в одежде))) ток в светлой - ок.
Рита Попова вернулась, идею одобрям-с, обещалась появиться - будет у нас и беременяшка!!!!

----------


## Веснушка

ох, насчет одежды у меня проблемы))) буду перетряхивать гардероб))) Рита нашлась, ура!))) я еще могу в стиле кантри, как вам?

----------


## kiara

Сегодня как раз таскалась перед фильмом по магазам в 21 веке - там сейчас sale во многих магазинчиках, полно белых вещичек, прям вообще по 700 рэ всего кофтенки-маечки такие милые есть. Все хлопок, с шитьем - мне понра! В такую жару-белое вообще актуально, думаю прикупить себе еще) это я просто для информации написала)))
Насчет одежды-если уж воооообче ничего - наверно не криминал)

----------


## kiara

А и это, макияж не яркий такой, а а-ля натюрель.
И если сниматься кто-то решит в "естественной наготе" советуют белье не надевать - чтоб не было на фото рубчиков и полосочек всяких от него...Голышом едем)))))))))))

----------


## Веснушка

люблю распродажи, но надеюсь на мегу все же))) так что буду рыть свой гардероб)))

----------


## polya

А можно подойти не прям в 11, а ок 12? и кого спрашивать?
 Мы в 11 спим, как раз будем в пути к вам спать,  хотя мы и живем совсем рядом.

А ребенка во что одевать?

Я могу и в одежде и без (по пояс я так понимаю?) низ что одевать тогда - юбка, брюки?

И еще. Если мне не с кем старшего будет оставить, можно его с собой взять?..

----------


## polya

Я с собой принесу одежды, у меня есть кое-что (топы на лямках, платье) и белое и св. розовое-голубое. Может подойдет кому.

----------


## polya

Простите за "словесный понос")))

А может всем белые рубашки мужей одеть и будем как матрешки?

----------


## Веснушка

я вроде нарыла одежды)) даже туника белая нашлась)) и юбкки и даже платье)) есть у меня еще венчальное платье, все такое светлое и пушистое - гладить только лень))))

----------


## Амина

Девочки, у меня только брюки и шорты есть) Ну и туничка светлая должна где-то быть... С платьями и юбками у меня все сложно))))) Детю я трусы белые одену на всякий) Или вапще в натюрели))

----------


## kiara

Детей точно не надо одевать - накой?
Для себя - смотрите, кому что и как.
Рolya - никого не надо спрашивать, помещение только наше, там ничего кроме Клуба и Монтессори-центра нет, в субботу там только мы и будем) Приходите и все) Если деть в слигне спит, то пусть спященький снимается - или не прокатит? Наверно, к 12 мы не закончим, так что подтягивайтесь.
Мы друг дружку знаем-поэтому методом исключения мы вас узнаем)))))
Девочки - вы только не все решайте подходить к 12, а то что мы с 11 то будет делать?

----------


## polya

Я постараюсь в 11 быть, мы можем и в 10 заснуть, а спим все равно минут 40 первый сон. К 11.30 точно проснемся.
Можно я старшенького с собой возьму, мне его не с кем оставлять...?

----------


## polya

в слинге мы теперь только засыпаем, а то и просто на ручках, а потом в коляске спим в теньке - жарко ему на потной мамке)))

----------


## kiara

Берите и старшенького, поиграет у нас в игровой.

----------


## Амина

Мы точно к 11 будем, а то и раньше...

----------


## Веснушка

я на 11 съемку заказала. пока все получается. к 11.30 должны будут подъехать. мы с Гошаном наверное тоже часикам к 11 подойдем. Надеюсь, все получится!

----------


## yakudza

я тут сижу подслушиваю ваши разговоры)))
я так понимаю, совсем раздеться - многим будет неудобно. Мне оооочень нравится идея про мужнины рубашки! Если уж прикрываться, то в одной стилистике. Это будет клёёёво! А?

----------


## Jazz

> Девочки - вы только не все решайте подходить к 12, а то что мы с 11 то будет делать?


А с 11 мы будем снимать нас!  Я ж просила нас, по возможности, в начале. 



> я так понимаю, совсем раздеться - многим будет неудобно.


Совсем раздеться некоторым будет не совсем красиво (я сейчас имею в виду исключительно себя, т.к. пока еще не довольна теперешним состоянием моих телес настолько, чтобы выставлять их на фото полностью))))). А потому рубашку белую я обязательно возьму. Не мужнину, правда, а свою собственную.

----------


## kiara

Насть, ты тоже полуночница)))))) Комарад!!!
Я помню, что вас надо вперед под танки))))гыыы)
Блин, девчонки- вы вообще бестыдные жутко - они там не довольны...А мне-вообще тогда башкой об стену пойти убица? Да ни фига))))
Вы там сами решайте, кто че будет выставлять) Как по мне-так я б низ свой прикрыла)))Так что мне нужна рубашка с мужа-великана, нет таких ни у кого?)))) Вернее, сразу саван тогда))))
Ниче, прорвемся) Все будем красивые!

----------


## polya

Ну можно, например, белые рубашки + джинсы на низ (как вариант), и все прикрыто и стиль один.

Хотя я вообще против стандартов и усриднений, ну кто-то полноват, кто-то худенький, это же здорово!

----------


## polya

усрЕднений, пардон)

----------


## Амина

А у меня муж не носит рубашки) И я тожа) Но идея классная!

----------


## Веснушка

как вариант здорово, конечно! 
еще как вариант - ну только он наверное не впишется в видимую концепцию - это наоборот разные стили - кто-то носит секси, кто то кантри, кто то какой-то восточный стиль, кто то экстравагантен, кто то наоборот скромен, кто то обожает красную помаду - вот все мы, такие разные, такие красивые, и все мы кормим деток грудью, потому что это естественно!!!!!! ну как то так))))
еще я если не забуду, нарву букетик ромашек))) главное, не запамятовать....

----------


## polya

Веснушка
представила маму с латексном красном костюме и на шпильках)))))))))))))))))

Так что брать с собой?
Планировала платье, платье-тунику, 2 кофты, рубашку (есть еще 2 мужских 48-50 рр). Джинсы брать? или шпильки и чулки с красной помадой тащить?)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  ))))))

----------


## Веснушка

не, ну не обязательно прям костюм латексный...))))))))))))))
я думаю, мы все же на нежно-белой волне все будем, к тому же и немного нас)))

----------


## kiara

Да, давайте остановимся на первоначальном варианте.
У нас, девочки, очень мужественный фотограф - сегодня  вечером он сломал ногу.......Но все равно решил работать завтра, не поддался на мои уговоры отложить...
Так что, завтра у нас не простой для всех фотосет.
И еще, не знаю, может это только моя проблема-душновато везде, у меня все там на распашку-но все равно свежести нет(((( Синтетику не надевайте, а то помрете в ней.
Тащу завтра "вертилятор"...хотя если будет плохо-можно спуститься в нижнее помещение, там два кондея вкалывают-там кааааааайф!
Ну ладно, ни пуха ни пера нам завтра) Я волнуюсь))))

----------


## Jazz

> У нас, девочки, очень мужественный фотограф - сегодня  вечером он сломал ногу.......Но все равно решил работать завтра, не поддался на мои уговоры отложить...


Ого! Вот это да... Жалею его и восхищаюсь.

Для моего мелкого вентилятор - один из любимых "запретных плодов" - дай только волю засунуть ручонки между лопастями! И никакие защитные сетки не помогают... Надеюсь, процессом увлечется больше, чем вентилятором. 

Я вот тоже что-то волнуюсь. Одежки нагладила, по вешалкам развесила. Сижу и ощущение такое, будто перед концертом каким-то (тогда тоже костюмы танцевальные с вечера готовила). Такое подзабытое и теплое ощущение...

----------


## kiara

Вентилятор высокий, детки не достанут просто так.
Дааа, волнительно, словно перед экзаменом)Я вещи еще не гладила-страсть как не люблю заранее все делать-впадаю в панику тогда вообще)))) Интересные ощущения, правда расстроилась за Дмитрия, переживаю-тяжко ему придется.

----------


## Веснушка

мне стыдно конечно, но вещи я неглаженные сложила..... не сказать что супермятые...ну не люблю я гладить, а главное, вещи глаженные надевать...неприятно мне....ну вот так вот...
удачи нам всем сегодня! Дмитрия будем поддерживать!

----------


## kiara

Спасибо всем девчонкам и деткам! И конечно нашему Дмитрию, за работу и море позитива, которое мы *надеюсь все* получили сегодня!
То, что успели увидеть на фото - просто СКАЗОЧНО!!!!!!
Ждем недельку.

----------


## polya

Все было просто здорово! Спасибо!

----------


## Амина

А хорошо, что я накануне была жестко не выспавшаяся - не волновалась и вещи не готовила) И вообще подготовится не успела. И правильно)))) Да, Дима молодец) Давайте назначим его нашим главный фотографом!) Очень уж мне близок его подход к фото!))

----------


## kiara

Маринк)))) я тогда разорюсь)))) Если только мы будем сами за счет всех участников компенсировать расходы на фотосеты, то без вопросов)
И будет у нас целых два фотографа!!!! Олеся и Дима!

----------


## Домик в деревне

девочки, расскажите, как все проходило. прям каждая деталь интересна. что делали? как детки себя вели?

----------


## polya

Мне тоже фотограф понравился, правда мои шилопопы безобразно себя на самом фотосете вели, я видимо везде буду с перекошенным длицом: то мелкого пыталась удержать, т.к. ему фотик был явно интереснее сиси, то старшего пыталась удержать от стягивания с себя платья.)

Приятно было со всеми познакомится, правда я не всех запомнила по именам, хоть и старалась очень)))

А Матвею очень Вика понравилась, жаль что она поздно пришла, мы уже уходили - он сразу оживился, а то все ходил и "гундел")))

----------


## yakudza

приходите осенью на встречи клуба! мы с Викой постараемся на них быать)))

----------


## kiara

Девчонки - в дневнике у меня три фоты - загляните, нужно выбрать вариант обработки)
Катя-я тебя в друзья добавила, чтобы ты смогла зайти и фото посмотреть..и вообще) Кстати - отлично у тебя с лицом-ничего не перекошено)
Про фотосет: я сначала чуть смутилась...потом думаю-чего уж))) разделась волевым движением рук))) Ку отжигал в зале, я сразу дверь на замОк-Дима с ним по мужски договаривался, пожали руки и Ку сел сниматься)))) Молоток Димка!
Особо ничего не делали типа принять позу и проч... Мы стояли-жили в кадре, потом сели и тоже жили, без напряжения и замирания. Дима жил своей жизнью и только на Ку отвлекался.
Мне ооочень понравилось, не много слов, много дела. Лишние разговоры отвлекают. Мы быстро отстрелялись, что тоже хорошо, так прям все по делу и результат ооочень меня обрадовал))) Немного посмотрела все фоты-уух, класс девочки будет!!!!
Жаль, Олесик, вас не было, сиииильно жаль!

----------


## polya

Молодец какая! А я все таки стеснялась сильно, даже не ожидала от себя...

Мне все фото нравятся, но больше 2 и 3.)

----------


## polya

Кстати о фото. Наверняка будет обрабатывать лишь малую часть, так?

А можно попросить необработанные фото, в "личный архив", если возможно конечно?

----------


## kiara

С жесткой обработкой - будет по 5-10 с каждым участником, остальные будут с цвето-светокоррекцией.
Насчет исходников-узнаю, но по-моему договор был и на них.

----------


## Веснушка

девочки, все большие молодцы, и мы, и Оксана, которая это все затеяла, Дима - просто герой, и Слава мой молодец (оператор), обычно у нас операторы гундят по поводу таких съемок, а Слава приятно порадовал. Жду-недождусь видео посмотреть, но больше фото, потому что их обожаю!!!!! 
Спасибо всем, а главное нашей затейнице Оксане)))
я бы тоже все-все фото хотела....если можно конечно)))
а Гошка мой балда, плохо вел себя, крутился, бесился...мне очень жарко было с длинным рукавом...не знаю, что и получится на фото....именно нашей фотосессией я немного разочарована......но Дима волшебник, и я думаю фото будут все равно хорошие))))

----------


## Амина

И я все очень жду) Тоже обожаю фотки.. и фоткаться.... А муж, блин, фотографировать ненавидит( И бесицца уже, когда я прошу......

----------


## Веснушка

ааааа, Марин!!!! у меня та же фигня!!!! мы с Лешкой на юге даже ругались несколько раз из за фоток.....вообще жесть. будем ждать фото!!!
насчет обработки - мне первое как то больше понравилось...как то естественнее что ли....ну на вкус и цвет, как говорится)) давайте голосовать)))))))))

----------


## polya

Оксана, узнай пжл тогда насчет исходников)

Эх, здорово было бы где-нибудь в полях, ромащках всем запечетлится таким образом, чтобы детки голышом бегали по травке и мы на стогах сена)))

----------


## polya

Тяжело выбирать. Фото разные, если бы одно в разных обработках. Мне все равно. На усмотрение ваше или мастера.

----------


## Амина

Поддерживаю про поле!)

----------


## polya

Вот вы любите фоткаться, а меня камера не любит (без кокетства, так и есть, я в жизни лучше))),  а вот муж у меня очень хорошо всегда получается) я его больше фоткать люблю.

----------


## kiara

Веснушка-Оль, насчет съемок, Дима нам отдаст фоты уже через неделю - не хотите их в сюжете  использовать? Типа фоторяда сделать под красивую музыку)
Твои фото видела мельком - очень шикарные кадры есть!!! Мой тоже кривлялся, то зубы Димке показывал, то язык)))
Насчет полей...Фотосет в среднем от 6т.р. - если все скинуться и потянем, почему бы и нет.Но в поля Дима не раньше месяца выйдет...Я тоже прям вижу нас *опять)))* в белых длинных сарафанчиках, босых, с венками полевых цветов на головах и голопопиков всех возрастов)

----------


## Веснушка

Да, Оксан, было бы неплохо и даже очень хорошо использовать кадры в сюжете. Монтировать буду в пятницу, 22го, успеет Дима? ну на самый ваще пипецкий крайняк тогда смонтриуюсь в понедельник.
Помнишь, говорила тебе про Каникулы с никой. Там фишка в том, что дети должны придумать социальный ролик. Из 10ти роликов потом выберут один и будут крутить по нике. конечно, проблемой ГВ школьники вряд ли озадачены, но я попробую узнать. Им не надо использовать фото Димы. ролик секунд на 30. есть же мое видео+видео моих прошлых сюжетов с ГВ. а вдруг у нас получится?

----------


## kiara

Ольчик, к пятнице Дима сделает бОльшую часть уже. Он сейчас не работает, поэтому занят только нашим фотосетом.В четверг попрошу диск, чтоб не качать туда-сюда.Я тебе звякну тогда.
Насчет каникул с Никой-конечно узнаю...ток как школьников к проблеме гв привлечь)))) Если ток старших классов и девочек, по тематике материнство, здоровая беременность и уход за ребенком...

----------


## kiara

Девочки-написала Кате Перховой в ДР, возможно им будет тоже интересно разместить материал о нашем фотосете) Фото сказочно хороши-не стыдно показать миру)
Олесь-давай обсудим статью для главной. В личке?

----------


## kiara

Ааааааааааааа!!!КЛАСС! 
Они ждут нас с нетерпением!!!!!!
УРА!!! Девочки - ура нам!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Леля выйдет в формат ДР!!!!!
Я рада несказанно!
Мы молодцы!!!!!!!

----------


## Амина

ААААААААААААА!!! СУПЕРРРР!!!!!!!)))))))))))))

----------


## Веснушка

просто ЗДОРОВО!!!

----------


## kiara

Оль, к четвергу 10 фото будет для твоего ролика.

----------


## Веснушка

супер-супер!!!!
а про ролик с детьми я поговорю. может они уже и сняли все, что надо... там и участвуют детки из страших классов. типа они должны все придумывать и снимать, но по факту в основном все делают за них корреспонденты.

----------


## tinytanya

так хочется уже посмотреть фотографии! пока только Маринины видела. и они волшебны. такое умиротворение!) мой егоза никак не хотел спокойно посидеть на руках, вокруг столько мячиков, какая тут фотосессия? Оксана, а где можно те 3 варианта глянуть?

----------


## kiara

У меня в закрытом дневнике) Для этого нужно добавиться в друзья.

----------


## mamaRita

Слушайте, это и правда прорыв! Это я насчет ДР. Оксан, ты все-таки супер-пупер молодец и умница!!! Будем ждать с нетерпением :Smile:

----------


## Jazz

Вот здесь фотки с дня фотосессии из других комнат. Почти backstage.)))
Если кому нужны полноразмерные, пишите.

----------


## Амина

Настя, я еще не смотрела, но мне точно нужны!))

----------


## polya

И мне, и мне!!! Как получить?

----------


## Jazz

Давайте я сегодня сделаю фотоальбом с полноразмерными на каком-нибудь сайте файлообменном. Ссылку кину сюда, сами и скачаете.
Единственное, я несколько фоток кривым движением руки сделала из полноразмерных сжатыми до 200-300 кб прямо на карточке фотоаппарата.(((

----------


## Jazz

Я выложила, но ни фига они там не полноразмерные получаются, оказывается. При загрузке автоматически жмутся.(
Вот здесь: http://photo.qip*ru/users/anasta8ia/151081551/ (вместо * ставим точку), пароль backstage.
А исходники могу выслать по электронке, кидайте мэйл в личку. Или можно договориться встретиться на этой неделе до субботы.

----------


## Noireverte

Можно выложить файлы единым архивом на файлообменник (не фотообменник). Например, http://narod.ru

У кого небезлимитный интернет, может попросить определенные фотографии в почту.

----------


## Jazz

Спасибо большое, *Noireverte*. Буду знать на будущее. А на этот раз, кажется уже все желающие свои фотки получили. По крайней мере, те, кто скинул мне свой e-mail.)))

----------


## kiara

Одна я осталась, видимо)))) Тоже скину сейчас, Насть.

----------


## kiara

Девочки, у меня есть часть фот, там Настя и с тобой как раз девочка была с малышастиком с ёжиком) (с арбузиком футба). Фоты большого раз-ра 5616 на 3744, по почте вряд ли удобно. Может диск передать? Насть, может заскочишь ко мне на Суворова, я там завтра с 10 (10:30) и до 5 точно. Вообщем-звони, договоримся. Вконтакте можно посмотреть, я добавила немного еще.

----------


## tinytanya

вот это размер! в самый раз  :Smile:

----------


## polya

Фолтки - крутецкие! Просто слов нет, очень-очень здорово!
И хочется еще)))

----------


## kiara

И мне хочется))
Немного осталось подождать - последний рывок и все фото будут у нас)
А там, не за горами следующий фотосет, но это пока тссссссс)))

----------


## kiara

Добавила новые фото в альбом Вконтакте группы Леля. Там фотосет Оли, Риты, Татьяны и Катерины.
Остальные еще ждем) Девчонки-могу скинуть на диск или с флешкой приезжайте. 
С кем рядом-передам при встрече на прогулках.

----------


## tinytanya

дождалась!!! фотографии замечательные. только мой шилопопый на всех фотографиях попой к камере) Оксана, а на флэшку скидывать - это оригинальный размер тех фото, что вконтакте или плюс еще остальные без обработки?

----------


## kiara

Татьян, да, на флэшку или диск - это оригинальный размер, можно сделать и А3 и А4 фото. И еще будут фото, оказывается))) Так что, можно дождаться всех разом или пока эти забрать.
А Егорка есть и лицом к камере - с голубыми глазами-красотаааааааа просто!!!! Вообще детки-отдельная тема, они ангелочки все такие вышли)))

----------


## polya

оксан, спасибо, фото классные! я всех дождусь.
А можно все таки и без обработки фото забрать, все таки там много кадров было, пусть и не очень удачных, на взгляд профи, но мне, например, для себя сойдет... Или будет только то, что будет?

----------


## tinytanya

и я всех дождусь. и тоже хотелось бы все-все.

----------


## Веснушка

Девочки, сюжет о фотосете будет завтра, во вторник, 26.07 по Нике в программе Легко примерно в 8.19 (утра). у кого есть, смотрите. у кого спутник, говорят, Ника на спутнике появилась. (не проверено правда))) Есть еще ролик, но его покажут не завтра, потому что там видео использовано одинаковое.

----------


## Tati

Настюш, я бы тоже хотела фоточки свои получить. как быть??? мой адрес tatiana_ks@inbox.ru

----------


## polya

А я видела сюжет))) по-моему, здорово получилось!

----------


## kiara

Просто отлично получилось!!!! По-моему, один из лучших  сюжетов Ольги. Серьезно - очень ёмкий по информативности, очень красивый, отличный текст, мастерски все сработали!!!
P.S. сюжет видели уже многие знакомые - все в восторге, причем не только сентиментальные мамы))))

----------


## Веснушка

спасибо, девочки)) наверное и правда, один из лучших)) прошу-прошу выложить его на сайт! сегодня не выложили...будем ждать))

----------


## Домик в деревне

о, а мы его тогда потом к нам на главную привинтим! *потирает ручки* =))

----------


## Домик в деревне

посмотрела фото еще в Контакте. ох, хороши все. фотограф молодца, и симпатяга, и такой еще молодой парень, а как славно фотографирует!
возник вопрос, девчонки, а как вы обсуждали с ним, давали разрешение на выкладывание фото в сети? а то я почитала обсуждение Маринкиной фото гв ню и зацепило меня, прям сидела думала, чтоб такое написать этим 20ти летним девочкам, которые считают, что гв приводит к раку груди. формулировала-формулировала и решила, что оно того не стоит, у каждого свой путь. когда им будет надо и если действительно надо, информация найдет их сама. а фото душевное до невозможности. я бы вот для себя такое хотела, но в сеть разместить не решилась бы. уж очень зацепило меня это недружелюбное обсуждение.

----------


## Амина

Мое разрешение он спрашивал на обе фотки...

----------


## polya

Ух ты... и где это так обсуждают, можно полюбопытстовать, а то я в танке?

----------


## kiara

Девочки - ВСЕ некорректные обсуждение Дмитрий убрал с коментов. И не стоит это ответов, ибо информация просто не дойдет. Собственно, причину этих ком-тов мы с ним "обнаружили")))))))))да и не сложно догадаться вообщем-то) А реакция лишь означает, что мы верно все сделали - общество полно предрассудков и ложной информации, нужно ему давать пищу для размышления, не навязчиво, просто показывая, что бывает иначе.
По поводу фото и сети - договор был только на конкретное фото Маринки, она дала согласие.
Изначально ведь размещения фотосета планировалось ну точно не на открытых страницах Контакта у фотографа...Только в закрытой группе Клуба.
А на страницах Домашнего ребенка - уверена, подобной ерунды не будет)))))

----------


## kiara

Девочки, насчет "необработанных" фото - это, по мнению фотографа - брак, такие не пригодны для передачи клиенту. Передать клиенту "бракованные фото" - это не профессионально. О как))
Каждый участник получает до 10 личных фото и групповые - все отличного качества.

----------


## polya

про фото, так и думала, никто не дает. 
Оксана, а когда фото будут?

----------


## kiara

В начале следующей недели. Немного осталось)

----------


## Веснушка

Девочки, давайте все проголосуем за социальный ролик в поддержку грудного вскармливания! Ролик сделан на основе нашего видеоматериала с фотосета и настоящих материнских чувств))) Акция на лучший социальный ролик от школьников проходит на телекомпании Ника ТВ. Можно зайти на сайт nikatv.ru, перейти на баннер (он справа) акции на лучший социальный ролик, посмотреть ролик и проголосовать. Мы с Никитой Аксеновым очень ждем вашей поддержки!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kiara

что-то странное происходит на сайте Ники...мы следим за голосованием,мы были явными лидерами - за нами шел ролик про наркотики...У НАС был результат 48%, а у них - 25... Сейчас захожу - у НАС 25%, а у НИХ - НАШ РЕЗУЛЬТАТ 48%...Как это понимать?!

----------


## Домик в деревне

проголосовала. а до какого дня голосование? надо б где-нибудь пропиарить. я б в жж попробовала, да его хакеры атакуют, лежит бедный, задыхается. а жаль, в Лялечке бы оценили. может еще есть сообщества по гв где-то, там бы нас поддержали точно!

----------


## kiara

Я у себя ссылки-статусы поставила, где пиарить уже и не знаю...
Поищу сейчас чего в инете на эту тему. Хочется, чтобы ролик Ника покрутила б, все таки *как выяснилось* Нику много народа смотрят, глядишь кого и тронет за живое. Я каждый раз умиляюсь и слезы лью)))
Если хоть одна мама, вспоминая ролик, задумается, потянувшись к бутылке со "смесью" - уже хорошо будет!!!!

----------


## Веснушка

я в одноклассниках пиарила, больше не наю где....
Киар, а когда было чтоб наш ролик первым был? я вот как не заходила, мы стабильно на 2м месте)))) там просто если даже одни авторы ролика про наркотики проголосуют, их уже человек 10+ друзья))))) так что нам надо постараться!!!!

----------


## Амина

девочки, можно голосовать несколько раз с разных браузеров...

----------


## Noireverte

Голосовать можно и из одного браузера, достаточно каждый раз очищать cookies, созданные nikatv.ru

Второй вариант - использовать так называемый "приватный режим" браузера, когда cookies не сохраняются. Можно просто открыть окно, проголосовать, закрыть, открыть новое "приватное" окно.

Таким образом, голосование не имеет никакого смысла. Сколько вы ни нащелкаете, авторы другого ролика нащелкают еще больше. Побочным эффектом будет крайне низкий рейтинг остальных роликов. Мое мнение - страницу с кодом голосования нужно или срочно максимально усложнить и убрать повторные голоса (маловероятный вариант, кто этим будет заниматься), или просто грохнуть, чтобы не позориться.

----------


## kiara

Я наверно, дуб, но не понимаю, почему кто-то "нащелкает" больше? 
У меня знакомые отписываются, что голосовали, даже с Казахстана девочка - и 6 её друзей) То есть нормальное голосование. Мы с Ником по 1 разу проголосовали, я с компа, он с телефона. 
Если до конца сентября голосование, то у нас все шансы все-таки победить, хотя, я упорно не пойму, почему ролик про наркоту лидер, в смысле, что я в реальном времени наблюдала - мне пишут, что голосуют люди за нас, а я смотрю - мы стоим на месте, а рейтинг растет у них...?!
Дело, конечно, не в победе как таковой, а в шансе иметь больше эфирного времени для показа, хотя если все время и так будут показывать, то не важно, кто победит, важно, что покажут)))

----------


## Noireverte

Вопрос:



> Я наверно, дуб, но не понимаю, почему кто-то "нащелкает" больше?


Ответ:



> я упорно не пойму, почему ролик про наркоту лидер, в смысле, что я в реальном времени наблюдала - мне пишут, что голосуют люди за нас, а я смотрю - мы стоим на месте, а рейтинг растет у них...?!


Одно с другим связано. Так работает интернет-голосование: если нет жесткого контроля над манипулированием результатов, затея автоматически превращается в гонку кликов.

----------


## kiara

То есть, мы при любом кол-ве нормального голосования за нас все равно не выйдем в лидеры?! А почему тогда не мы - лидеры, а тот ролик?)))))Ведь были сначала мы. Это что, подтасовка что ли? Типа - они по-любому лидеры и их никто по определению, хоть тысячу реальных людей проголосуют за нас, не догонит? * я правда не понимаю, прощения просим, ежели тупю)))*

----------


## Домик в деревне

Оксан, ну ты чего. Вот проголосовали за нас 10 человек, а они 11 раз кукис удалили и проголосовали с одного и того же компьютера и вышли в лидеры. Так яснее?

----------


## kiara

Ну да) 
Домичек, я же даун в этих вопросах, ты ж знаешь))))))))))) я и комп - вещи малосовместные)))))
Какая-то дурацкая система...не по-людски. Когда последний день голосования, интересно? Надо в 5 утра в день окончания голосовать)))когда подростки спят)))

----------


## Веснушка

на самом деле голосовать можно и по телефону!!! давайте атакуем нику)))))))))))) и обломаются они с наркотой)))) хотя ролик про наркотики мне нравится (если конечно его сами дети делали и воплощали). так что с понедельника все звоним на нику в легко, телефончик попзже скину))))))

----------


## kiara

Мне, если по честному, не нра и про наркоту и про аборты...Про наркоту сценарий ну самый заезженный, таких тысячи по всем каналам показывали, можно было пофантазировать...А в ролике против абортов кресты-ну вообще не в тему, можно было бы сделать что-то понятное и однозначное...я смотрела и у меня родился такой образ "надкушенной клубники, сок и брызги в стороны"...Но это чисто мое мнение. Мне про наш ролик вообще один чел сказал, что "мало эротизма"))))))))))) я чуть не грохнулась со стула))) а он аргументировал, что можно было бы так привлечь армию мужчин)))) Для какой цели-интересно?))))))))))) А мамочкам ролик ооочень нравится) Сегодня пойду в парке "пиарить" с ноутом прям))))

----------


## Noireverte

> То есть, мы при любом кол-ве нормального голосования за нас все равно не выйдем в лидеры?!


Так точно. Ну если, конечно, не организоваться многим людям и кликать очень много за наш ролик. Но ведь это тоже не честно, правда?




> Это что, подтасовка что ли?


И да, и нет. Это не подтасовка результатов, которую делают организаторы. Это подтасовка голосования, которую организуют голосующие.




> А почему тогда не мы - лидеры, а тот ролик?)))))Ведь были сначала мы.


Вчера рано утром мною был проведен эксперимент. Кнопка была нажата дважды (заодно убедились, что проверка уникальности не выдерживает никакой критики), в результате чего счет сравнялся. Через час мы отставали на несколько процентов. Несложный расчет показал, что за этот час подали 12 голосов за другой ролик. И это в 7 утра. Разумеется, я не верю, что 12 человек вскочили и бросились голосовать.

----------


## kiara

Дааааа.....ну детки))))*если это детки?!* так хотят главный приз?))) Или дело принципа))
Сидеть и накручивать клики-это не правильно, не честно, конечно.
Я, кстати, тоже сейчас зашла просто по ссылке яндекса и у меня снова была панель голосования...Явная и какая-то глупая недоработка. Может стоит сообщить об этом на Нику, чтоб обратили внимание?
Оль-ты как считаешь?

----------


## polya

так, а гдк эти самые коды, куки, как их там искать и удалять? мы же тоже так можем?

----------


## polya

каждый день можно проголосовать, я и вчера и сегодня кликала...

сейчас муж со старшим проснутся, буду его про куки пытать)))

----------


## kiara

А смысл нам так же накручивать? Ну как-то смешно с детьми в эти игры играть)))) Не важно ж - кто победит, все равно крутить будут и нас тоже весь месяц.
Я то просто никак понять не могла, в чем там загвоздка "станости" голосования...
Я сейчас с сайтами по ГВ списываюсь, предлагаю им разместить ролик на своих ресурсах-вот это, мне кажется, важнее. И еще * для обдумывания* идея - а что если сделать серию плакатов по материалам фотосета и предложить повесить в ЖК, в РД, в детских поликлиниках наших, а? Как вам?

----------


## polya

А я думала, что только победителя крутить будут)
Идея хорошая. Правда я - пас. Не хочу себя на всеобщее обозрение... но фотосет удачный вышел, много набрать фото можно.

----------


## polya

Оксана, а вот я смотрю у тебя на аве вконтакте фото с фотосета, а в альбоме их нет. Ты свои не будешь выкладывать? Я бы очень хотела все посмотреть фото, ну такая красота...

----------


## Веснушка

девчонки, наверное, если кажется несправедливым, надо звонить на Нику (форум они читают редко). ну а почему нет? вот только если я скажу об этом, это будет предвзято, а если так сказать "зрители, телеаудитория" позвонит, то может кто то и задумается. ну правда))) ведь за остальные ролики наверняка тоже голосуют (мне нравится еще "где играет ваш ребенок" например) а они вообще, мягко говоря, далеко....это нечестно...и уж если мы такие добрые естественные мамы, надо чтобы было все справедливо, согласны?

----------


## kiara

Катерин - это мое *пока* единственное фото))))))))))))) Я и свои покажу, когда сама увижу))))))))))))) Я же была последняя, до меня очередь не дошла))гыы) Я буду на закуску вам))))
Насчет плакатов-выберем самые "зрелищные" ) Ну и есс-но тех, кто даст согласие.
По плакатам много вопросов-1) печать, в идеале - чтобы кто-то оказал спонсорскую помощь и напечатал бесплатно), в реальности - хотя б не дорого.
2) согласование о размещении, я одна не справлюсь физически, мне нужна помощь "добровольцев")
3) финансовая сторона, если спонсоров не найдется, Клуб не отказался бы от любой поддержки, ибо сейчас спонсор у Клуба одЫн - мой семейный бюджет))) Официальные спонсоры будут есс-но, указаны на плакатах.

----------


## polya

А если через минздрав попробовать? Написать им оф. письмо: так и так, готовы предложить материалы фотосессии, посвященные недели ГВ, просим помощи в оформлении и размещении материала в дет. больницах, полик., ЖК. Муж сказал, может узнать, куда и кому письмо писать, чтобы к министру попало. А вдруг?

----------


## kiara

Кому и куда писать я знаю) Можно и не только Минздрав, но даже более вероятнее, что лучше в Министерство по делам семьи, демографической и социальной политике. Только это не наш формат. Передавать им материалы не вижу смысла, потому что потом мы "концов" не найдем. По своему долгому опыту общения с гос.всластью скажу - лучше с муниципальными "подружиться") Проще и надежнее.
К тому же, есть некоторые нюансы..Вообщем - Правительсвто не вариант.

----------


## kiara

Ура!!!
Ролик будет выложен на ресурсах АКЕВ и включен в их рассылку "Вскормить малыша с любовью"!
Девочки, какие ж мы молодцы)))) Поздравляю всех нас!!!

----------


## Jazz

О-о-о!!!

----------


## kiara

Разделяю твой восторг, Насть!!! Вы с Тимом там такие милые!!! И эти слова детские, сил нет-аж слезы от умиления и нежности)

----------


## Амина

УРРРРРААААА!!!!!!!

----------


## yakudza

Здорово!!!! Поздравляю!!))))))))))

----------


## kiara

Все, девочки. Все фото у меня, кое-что добавила в группу.
Формат большой, поэтом лучше флэшки брать с собой. С кем рядом живу-скину в парке с ноута в ближайшие дни *если дожди закончатся*.
Звоните, пишите-договоримся)

----------


## tinytanya

мы можем подойти с флэшкой. Оксан, куда удобней - в Лелю или домой?

----------


## kiara

Татьян, кину свой телефон в группе, звоните мне, вечерком любым я могу в парк с ноутом подойти.
Девочки, Марина Глушенкова написала шикарный материал по фотосету!!!!!!!!!! Такой прям ммм, здоровский, с юмором, теплый! Спасибо ей огромное!

----------


## kiara

*Девочки! 
ДР просит немного информации об участницах - кратко "Имя-фамилия, мама такого-то ребенка, столько -то лет на гв и что-то душевное про семью и про видение этой мамы ГВ и естественного родительства, какие-то интерсные подробности семейные".*
Давайте быстренько это сделаем, хорошо? Кидайте инфу мне здесь в личку или вконтакте.

----------


## kiara

Девочки!!!!!
Не могу не поделиться - *Домашний ребенок заканчивает верстку нашей статьи*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Класс - скоро выйдет!!!!!!
P.S. Маринка - закупись тиражиком поболее))))) И инфа для всех - у нас в Леле ДР всегда по 200р в наличии) есть и прошлые номера.

----------


## Амина

30? Обычно беру 20, расходится со скрипом... Предыдущего номера еще порядком...

----------


## mamaRita

Думаю, тираж с нашим фотосетом должен разойтись, все возьмут по 2 минимум :Smile: )

----------


## yakudza

> Девочки!!!!!
> Не могу не поделиться - *Домашний ребенок заканчивает верстку нашей статьи*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Класс - скоро выйдет!!!!!!
> P.S. Маринка - закупись тиражиком поболее))))) И инфа для всех - у нас в Леле ДР всегда по 200р в наличии) есть и прошлые номера.


У вас уже есть номер? Или к воскресенью будет?

----------


## kiara

УРА!!!!
Номер вышел в пятницу)
Чтоб быстрее получить, надо б в Москву за ним...Может успею на этой неделе смотаться!

----------


## Амина

Мне уже должны были выслать)) ждуууууууууууу....))

----------


## kiara

Девочки............У меня нет слов - ЧУДО, как хороши!!!!! Развороты на несколько полос, ой-ой, я и не ожидала такого)
Кто не в курсе)))) - Домашний Ребенок пришел, завтра с утра (10:00) можно купить в "Немо", 200 р.
*если кому отложить до Лели-звоните мне или Маринке.

----------


## polya

А я уже видела - материал отличный! фото - таааакие боооольшие....

пысы: только нас с Олей перепутали.)))

----------


## kazangi

ой, девочки, так классно! пытаюсь прочитать журнал, но все время на эти страницы смотрю, а все остальное не читается. Такие красивые все...

----------


## tinytanya

даа, статья знатная)) превзошла все мои ожидания. думала, будет много текста и маленькие фото, а всё наоборот. любуюсь)))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Оксаночка, отложи мне один журнальчик, пожалуйста, в субботу заберу!

----------


## kiara

Ага, отложу.
Маринк - тащи еще на Лелю все, что есть)))) У меня с отложенными уже почти пусто)))

----------

